# Dt Swiss X1800



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi guys! I just bought a new pair of DT SWISS X1800 wheelset then realized that they're not that light at all.:madman: That's what I get for not doing my research first.:sad: Can anyone help me or has any suggestions on how I can lighten these X1800? Without me having to sell these brand new wheelset at a lost. I weight around 185lbs. and ride pretty aggressive xc. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wheels only have hubs, rims, spokes and nipples. The X1800 has heavy hubs, rims, spokes and nipples. Not many options but starting over.

For about $90 more you could have had the Deore XT wheels at 1677gms.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

rockyuphill said:


> For about $90 more you could have had the Deore XT wheels at 1677gms.


I really wanted to play this game, but when I saw that the DT wheelset was $127 on CRC I realized I'm out of my league. That, and the hell do I know about aggressive XC :crazy: :lol:

You win this round, rocky.

I say take those wheels and go party. If I were building wheels to stomp upon, I don't think I would get it too light either.


----------



## Hardtailforever (Feb 11, 2004)

morrisgarages said:


> Hi guys! I just bought a new pair of DT SWISS X1800 wheelset then realized that they're not that light at all...


What did you think the "1800" meant? DT's wheels and hubs have the approximate weight right in the name. Anyway, they are a strong and quality trail wheelset. Either sell them or run them for trail use. "Aggressive XC" implies hard use, so there's no reason to be running ultralight wheels anyway.


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

*X1800*

Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!


It is cheaper to buy a new wheelset and keep X1800 as a beater.

That is unless you are trolling us.


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Sep 19, 2007)

Curmy said:


> That is unless you are trolling us.


Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!

Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!

Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!

Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Sorry, I don't get it...


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Sell the wheelset and buy yourself a new one. You CAN'T make the wheelset lighter.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

morris-

just as on weightweenies. everyone is essentially suggesting the same outcome. Buy a new wheelset used perhaps and sell yours to be weight-wise where you want with little out of pocket.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

1800 gms is light for me.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

1800 gms is light for me.


----------



## CupOfJava (Dec 1, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> 1800 gms is light for me.


:thumbsup: I'm in agreement there.


----------



## dinoadventures (May 2, 2008)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> 1800 gms is light for me.


For your bikes, it would be.


----------



## vencacampa (Mar 20, 2009)

*Wheels vs aggressive riding*

I'd say don't go any lighter wheels for XC aggressive riding! You better keep those wheels and ride them. You definitely can save some weight on tires which gives you great result.
When I read some results some guys are interested more on look and weight than on durability of the wheelset.
Anyway, no matter what bike and componenets you ride, it is about your legs! Than you can beat guys with high end bikes and parts!


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Run these wheels tubeless with some nice light tires (Schwalbe seem popular) and you'll reduce the rotational mass and still have a bulletproof wheelset. You'll spend more time riding and less time fixing broken and loose spokes.


----------



## HotzKiss (Jun 24, 2004)

You may thinking of changing the spoke to DT Revolution, this should drop the weight by 100g to 180g


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

If I were you Id keep the 1800 wheelset and start afresh on something else as a 'quick' set of wheels


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

You messed up, just bite the bullet and
get a new set. Next time do your homework.

Best, John


----------



## morrisgarages (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I posted this thread 9 months ago. I have since sold my x1800 and got a set of Mavic SLRs and am now pretty happy about it. Still dreaming of a set of DT Swiss carbons though. Don't like ztr because of their rider weight limit. Thanks again.


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I have 2 sets of SLRs and they are great wheels. You
will not be disappointed with them.

Best, John


----------



## liam2051 (Apr 19, 2008)

Im guessing vencacampa is a troll, something has happened to his account too, I highly doubt he has posted some 4.3 billion posts


----------



## Rich_au (Jan 9, 2007)

I keep a light set for racing and run a heavy set of wheels for training. I had some Shimano LX and am about to buy some DT Swiss 1800s because I've worn out the hub bearings and the rims are starting to crack around the spoke eyelets.
If I ride lightweight wheels everywhere they will wear out and I need to replace them. I go through a rear wheel every 2 years or so, so cost needs to be considered.
I find doing hill training with heavy wheels makes me stronger and faster, and I can train more aggressively and tackle the technical sections faster with stronger wheels.

Does anyone know if the *2009* X1800s are UST or tubeless 'out of the box'?


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Rich_au said:


> Does anyone know if the *2009* X1800s are UST or tubeless 'out of the box'?


Nope, not UST, the X1800 rims are only sleeve jointed not welded so that's not airtight construction.

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Wheels/XR-wheels/X-1800.aspx

Tricon XM1550 are tubeless out of the box


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

I have a set of X1800s set up tubeless with a Stan's valve and Gorilla Tape. I don't know if its the rims or the Geax tires, but I needed 3 layers of tape to get a good seal. It sealed with 2 layers, but took too much work, so I upped it to 3 layers and it sealed fast. If I had had a set of Stan's "Standard" rim strips I would have just used those as I remember them being pretty thick.

I think my set of X1800s are a bit lighter than the standard X1800 as they came with a 12mm rear axle that requires the 240 internals including the aluminum cassette body.


----------



## LightMiner (Aug 6, 2008)

Anyone know the internal width for an x1800 and.or x1600? I read 24mm outside diameter on x1600 but that is all I can find.


----------



## thetoque (Mar 6, 2008)

...


----------



## thetoque (Mar 6, 2008)

morrisgarages said:


> Hello again guys! I'm determined to lose even just 200g-250g from my DT SWISS X1800 wheelset without having to sell these never been used wheelset at a lost. Can anyone advise any good 28h lightweight hubs for these wheelset that won't cost more than a brand new set of wheels? I could spend a bit more if its really worth it. Thank you very much again for all your help!


Drill lots of holes in the rim to lighten it up! This can save a lot of weight. Also you can probably take out at least 4 spokes from each wheel. I mean, there are lots of 24 spoke wheels out there that are perfectly good, so why be bogged down by a crummy heavy 28-spoke wheel? Also you can peel the stickers off the rims and hubs, and use a dremel to remove any stupid paint. Voila! I bet that takes a few hundy grams off easy!


----------

